# Swallowtail at Sea Pines, Hilton Head, SC, 8/1 - 8/15



## DebBrown (Jun 17, 2014)

We own two consecutive weeks at Swallowtail and think a two week vacation is absolutely perfect.    However, I will understand if you only want to stay for one week.

Swallowtail in located in the center of Sea Pines Plantation backing up to Heron Point golf course. The unit is a townhouse style unit with 2 bedrooms and a loft. The master bedroom located on the upper floor features a private bath with double sinks, a separate shower stall, a soaking tub, a recessed skylight, and walk-in closet. The second bedroom contains 2 twin beds and a separate bathroom. The living room contains an additional sleeper sofa and the loft area on the second floor contains a small sleeper sofa. There is a large kitchen with full sized appliances including a washer and dryer.

Swallowtail is an easy walk or bike ride to both Harbour Town and the Sea Pines Beach Club. The Sea Pines trolley stops across the street as well. The resort has a very nice pool, hot tub and bbq grills.

See pictures at the resort website:  http://swallowtailatseapines.com

Due to cancellation, this unit is available for $700/week.  Please contact me via TUG PM.


----------



## ppetrone (Jun 18, 2014)

*Swallowtail Rental week of 8/1*

I am interested in the week of 8/1 to 8/7 at Swallowtail at Sea Pines for $700
Please contact me at email: ptronie@aol.com [phone number deleted for your privacy]


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 18, 2014)

To contact Deb, click on her blue user name and send her a private message or an email.


----------



## DebBrown (Jun 22, 2014)

The 8/1 - 8/8 week is now rented.  I will repost regarding the second week once it is is legit for this forum.

Thanks for the interest!

Deb


----------

